# Emily King - horses moved?



## SusieT (4 October 2019)

Anyone else seen what seems quite a cryptic post ref ten horses being removed - some of those horses are not that old are they so I wonder will they be sold or go to new riders?


----------



## Fiona (4 October 2019)

SusieT said:



			Anyone else seen what seems quite a cryptic post ref ten horses being removed - some of those horses are not that old are they so I wonder will they be sold or go to new riders?
		
Click to expand...


I saw it yesterday.  10 horses must be a big loss ðŸ˜­

Fiona


----------



## ycbm (4 October 2019)

I lost all respect for that young woman when she crowd funded the purchase of a young horse with unachievable promises when she had better sponsorship connections than almost anyone else in the sport.

Her attitude at the time was dreadful and it wouldn't surprise me if she has now annoyed owners and caused them to take their horses away.

.


----------



## Leo Walker (4 October 2019)

Its not cryptic at all?




			Returning back from Ballindenisk late Sunday evening marked the start of a new chapter. As I entered my barn at Hafod Stables, the main boxes which used to house some of my closest and most dearest friends - Brookleigh, Dargun, Cooley Currency, Dorado Du Buisson are no longer occupied.
â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €
Heart broken, gutted, devastated donâ€™t even begin to touch my emotions but I completely respect Jane Del Missierâ€™s decision in wanting to part company from our sport.
Iâ€™d given a piece of my heart to each one of those horses and likewise they had to me. My first 5* start, my first Badminton entry, European Championships, Championship medals, Advanced wins, all down to those wonderful creatures who I was honoured to call my best friends.
â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €â €
Four top horses and six youngsters less will be a large hole to Hafod Stables but when one door closes, another opens and to start a new chapter you you must focus not on regretting the old, but on building the new. X ðŸ’” Thank you as always to everyone whoâ€™s supported me
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2019)

Didnâ€™t think it was cryptic either.


----------



## Mule (4 October 2019)

I wonder will Jane Del Missier sell the horses now?


----------



## ycbm (4 October 2019)

mule said:



			I wonder will Jane Del Missier sell the horses now?
		
Click to expand...

It seems very odd that she would remove ten horses to somewhere else in order to sell them, but to retire sound high class event horses from competition would also be odd. From ten to nothing overnight?  It may not exactly be cryptic but it's certainly odd.


.


----------



## Mule (4 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			It seems very odd that she would remove ten horses to somewhere else in order to sell them, but to retire sound high class event horses from competition would also be odd. From ten to nothing overnight?  It may not exactly be cryptic but it's certainly odd.


.
		
Click to expand...

Very odd. I wonder how many other horses Emily has. Is it likely she'd have much more than 10? How do they ride so many horses anyway, I'd be exhausted.


----------



## TPO (4 October 2019)

Why didn't she just crowdfund/go fund me to buy them all and then everyone could go to badminton with her to meet them? ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸ðŸ™„ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Red-1 (5 October 2019)

It does seem strange that they are not being sold from the yard where everyone was apparently so happy and appreciative with each other. If they are being sold that is. It would also seem strange that if they are not to compete that they aren't being sold. 

I don't know either party though, maybe they are all going to be turned out in a field, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Bernster (5 October 2019)

Aye whatever the background, being down 10 horses is a massive blow.  But I was more intrigued that someone can own 10 high level comp horses, wowzers, how does that happen?!  A different world out there I suppose...


----------



## Kat (5 October 2019)

I wonder if it is a financial/ownership problem, a bit like the uthopia saga, hence can't be sold, can't continue competing.


----------



## Lexi_ (5 October 2019)

Yeah I wondered what the owner was going to do with them too - no mention of Emily looking for owners so she could try and keep the ride, which is what usually happens if theyâ€™re just being sold. 

Seems a shame for Brookleigh in particular as heâ€™s coming to the end of his career and seems to have been with her for almost all of it.


----------



## DressageCob (6 October 2019)

It must be terribly upsetting. I do wonder what will become of the horses. it seems odd not to try to find buyers with EK keeping the ride. 

That said, I'm not a fan of the girl. I didn't like the crowdfunding shambles, in which she defrauded people by making promises she has not fulfilled. The "owners" haven't heard a thing, nor have they been invited for any of the things they were promised. She's also a drink driver. 

Still, I can't imagine having 10 horses ripped out from under me. It must be so upsetting.


----------



## Asha (6 October 2019)

At this time of year some owners take event horses home and give them a break . Perhaps they will appear with other riders next year .


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 October 2019)

Very well off after giving them a google. Maybe they are just to be sold. Maybe they have been sold already. Iâ€™m sure we will know when you see someone elseâ€™s name on their entries.


----------



## The-Bookworm (7 October 2019)

DressageCob said:



			It must be terribly upsetting. I do wonder what will become of the horses. it seems odd not to try to find buyers with EK keeping the ride.

That said, I'm not a fan of the girl. I didn't like the crowdfunding shambles, in which she defrauded people by making promises she has not fulfilled. The "owners" haven't heard a thing, nor have they been invited for any of the things they were promised. She's also a drink driver.

Still, I can't imagine having 10 horses ripped out from under me. It must be so upsetting.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they've already been sold and just moved.

We're you involved in the crowdfunding, you still have heard anything yet then?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 October 2019)

DressageCob said:



			It must be terribly upsetting. I do wonder what will become of the horses. it seems odd not to try to find buyers with EK keeping the ride. 

That said, I'm not a fan of the girl. I didn't like the crowdfunding shambles, in which she defrauded people by making promises she has not fulfilled. The "owners" haven't heard a thing, nor have they been invited for any of the things they were promised. She's also a drink driver. 

Still, I can't imagine having 10 horses ripped out from under me. It must be so upsetting.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This sums up my sentiments pretty well too.

Can't help feeling sorry for the gal; but this is what happens when owners are owners and do what owners do with their horses. It's life, it sucks, but that's the way things are and she won't be the first rider (or last) that it's happened to. 

Can't say I am that keen on the gal tho' TBH, she's been a proper little madam up till now and hasn't impressed me a great deal in her life yet - the drink-driving incident was what did it for me; but this is what happens when you're given stuff on a plate rather than having to work at it damn hard from the bottom-up and do the hard slog to the top like her mother did.

Can't help feeling that Karma is a beeeeetch when she bites back...........

Up to her now to fight back and prove us all wrong.


----------



## DressageCob (8 October 2019)

The-Bookworm said:



			Maybe they've already been sold and just moved.

We're you involved in the crowdfunding, you still have heard anything yet then?
		
Click to expand...

No, I always thought it sounded too good to be true. A few of my friends did though. They haven't heard a thing, and not through want of trying. It was such a scam.


----------



## Fanatical (8 October 2019)

What sucked most about the crowd funding saga was that not that long after securing the funds for the horse intended, she went to the Go-For-Gold and Monart sales and spent thousands on young horses!


----------



## TPO (8 October 2019)

Lots of sensible people posted on EK social media about what a con it was and laid out how her promises could not be met along with points also raised above as in she has access to more money/people with money than the majority of those she took money from. 

The vitriol in reply from the numpties that genuinely believed if they donated what they could (lots posted about being short of cash and would save after payday etc) then they would all be able to go "behind the scenes" at Badmintion to see "their" horse, who was not near 5* level but definitely would do all the big events, so hell mend them. It was all there in black and white how implausible it was.

I still cant believe she pulled it off and to hear those people are now without ANY of the promises thay were made. I'm.really surprised some sort of legal action against her hasnt been started for everyone to get their money back although. I'm guessing she circumvented that by doing a "go fund me" but as it wasnt a charitable donation and she stated that X, Y and Z WOULD definitely be received in return then there would be a case if anyone wanted to pursue it?

Above all else I cant believe the brass neck of her!


----------



## AFB (8 October 2019)

I lost what little interest I still had after the drinking driving after the crowd funding saga too. She's alway (IMO) come across as *very *entitled and it really didn't sit right, alongside how poorly thought through the whole idea was.

Fanatical - I hadn't heard about the sales, that just adds fuel to my fire


----------



## ihatework (8 October 2019)

Iâ€™m not an EK fan and I hated the way she went about the syndicate.

But to play devils advocate, she could easily have been purchasing young horses at the sales for clients/owners, they werenâ€™t necessarily being funded by her. Owners who maybe didnâ€™t see value in investing in the dun horse.


----------



## AFB (8 October 2019)

ihatework said:



			Iâ€™m not an EK fan and I hated the way she went about the syndicate.

But to play devils advocate, she could easily have been purchasing young horses at the sales for clients/owners, they werenâ€™t necessarily being funded by her. Owners who maybe didnâ€™t see value in investing in the dun horse.
		
Click to expand...

You make a fair a point, I'll simmer down


----------



## Fanatical (8 October 2019)

ihatework said:



			Iâ€™m not an EK fan and I hated the way she went about the syndicate.

But to play devils advocate, she could easily have been purchasing young horses at the sales for clients/owners, they werenâ€™t necessarily being funded by her. Owners who maybe didnâ€™t see value in investing in the dun horse.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree, but where are her morals though?! It's not like she was some young rider struggling to keep hold of her one and only horse to keep her out in the public eye. She may however be in not too dissimilar a position now. As some have said...possibly karma.


----------



## ihatework (8 October 2019)

Fanatical said:



			Quite agree, but where are her morals though?! It's not like she was some young rider struggling to keep hold of her one and only horse to keep her out in the public eye. She may however be in not too dissimilar a position now. As some have said...possibly karma.
		
Click to expand...

Morals about what? The syndicate or purchasing young horses? 

The syndicate I 100% get. No argument. She didnâ€™t cover herself in glory with that.

Buying young horses - this is essential bread & butter for an event rider, it doesnâ€™t matter who it is. Itâ€™s not immoral to be trying to build a business to keep in competitive sport. I doubt her life is quite as rosy as it might appear from the outside.


----------



## ycbm (8 October 2019)

Fanatical said:



			What sucked most about the crowd funding saga was that not that long after securing the funds for the horse intended, she went to the Go-For-Gold and Monart sales and spent thousands on young horses!
		
Click to expand...


I don't know about the sales, but she continued to collect money from the  crowd funding site long after she had posted to Facebook that she had secured the purchase of the horse, and said she would put the surplus towards running costs. It was bad enough already raising money under false pretences, but that was outrageous behaviour.  Several people raised it on the site and she gave some sort of lame excuse about not being able to close the page. Only after really being pushed to do it did she put a prominent notification on the page that the horse had been paid for. At that point the collection was well short of the purchase price (less than half as I recall), showing that she had connections who would buy for her if she had got off her backside and approached them in the first place instead of simply copying Jonty Evans (which was a whole different situation).


----------



## Fanatical (8 October 2019)

ihatework said:



			Morals about what? The syndicate or purchasing young horses?

The syndicate I 100% get. No argument. She didnâ€™t cover herself in glory with that.

Buying young horses - this is essential bread & butter for an event rider, it doesnâ€™t matter who it is. Itâ€™s not immoral to be trying to build a business to keep in competitive sport. I doubt her life is quite as rosy as it might appear from the outside.
		
Click to expand...

The morals of publicly begging for money and then publicly spending thousands (whether it was hers or not). Her and her partner both bought under their own names. I completely agree they could have been bought for owners, but since she had so recently been begging for funds, she could have gone about it in a more discreet manner.


----------



## TPO (8 October 2019)

ihatework said:



			Iâ€™m not an EK fan and I hated the way she went about the syndicate.

But to play devils advocate, she could easily have been purchasing young horses at the sales for clients/owners, they werenâ€™t necessarily being funded by her. Owners who maybe didnâ€™t see value in investing in the dun horse.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and don't take issue to her buying horses young or old but it's more that she has/had access to funds of her own accord and tricked/bribed, for want of better words, and with false (& big) promises. 

She sold the moon along with that horse and how it'll be going 5* so if she believed enough to take money from randomers I struggle to think that there wasnt an owner(s) who would want in on that. Then of course they would own the horse but by using "donated in exchange for a promise of X" funds I presume she owns the horse outright?


----------



## ihatework (8 October 2019)

TPO said:



			I agree and don't take issue to her buying horses young or old but it's more that she has/had access to funds of her own accord and tricked/bribed, for want of better words, and with false (& big) promises. 

She sold the moon along with that horse and how it'll be going 5* so if she believed enough to take money from randomers I struggle to think that there wasnt an owner(s) who would want in on that. Then of course they would own the horse but by using "donated in exchange for a promise of X" funds I presume she owns the horse outright?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve disagreed with any of that in relation to how she went about the syndicate. I wonder if she regrets it now?

The only thing I have no knowledge of, and assume others on here likewise, is what her personal financial situation is and whether she could self fund the horse. I genuinely donâ€™t know (and if Iâ€™m honest really donâ€™t care). I just think itâ€™s very easy to build up a false perception of someone, especially when they are prone to flaunting daft things.

Although I have built up an amusing image in my mind of EK in disguise at the sales having set up a bank account under a pseudonym in order to buy young horses and not draw attention to herself ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TPO (8 October 2019)

I think we are in agreement  IHW, I just can't convey what I mean very well on my phone!

I don't think her crowd fund me idea was a good one and i imagine itll come back to haunt her soon when she doesnt make good on every promise (that she made in writing) that she made to every donor.

Also have no issue with her buying other horses be it with her own money or owners. It just doesn't sit right that she has/had access to "legitimate" (not the right word) funds but chose to fundraise for herself via social media ðŸ˜¬

Also in agreement that I dont care because none of it is my money so if I end up behind the scenes at Badders it's because I'm lost and  it because I own 1/5678th of a horse ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ycbm (8 October 2019)

People are writing as if they would own a part of the horse if they donated. My recollection is that Emily is the full owner of the horse. It wasn't a syndication like Art, it was a donation to Emily to enable her to buy the horse for herself and a subsidy of his running costs.

People on the just giving page complaining that none of her promises have materialised:

Https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfunding/emily-king
.


----------



## Mule (8 October 2019)

She was unwise to use up the goodwill she had on that crowdfunding venture. I'd imagine eventers need a good reputation to get owners onboard. Any doubt over trustworthiness can't be helpful at any rate.


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			My recollection is that Emily is the full owner of the horse. It wasn't a syndication like Art, it was a donation to Emily to enable her to buy the horse for herself and a subsidy of his running costs.

.
		
Click to expand...

Jonty fully owns Art, but people who donated were well aware of that. The 'owned by 6000 people' narrative is not literal though we do feel part of a family. Well I do anyway. But I agree with you that the the 2 situations don't remotely compare. Jonty made Art and they were already an established partnership. Emily just took a shine  to a youngster. Jonty plunged every penny he could to secure Art plus went on a mega fund raising spree. He worked his socks off  to try and keep Art and used crowd funding as part of  a much bigger effort and as a last resort. Emily just seems to have done it as the easiest option for her.  And most importantly, Jonty did not make false promises. There is regular contact with Art's 'family' and there was never any expectation anyway. People donated because the story moved them. Jonty and Art is a love story that I feel privileged to have been a small part of. I doubt the same applies to EK.


----------



## milliepops (8 October 2019)

Agree with every word AE.


----------



## gunnergundog (9 October 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Jonty fully owns Art, .
		
Click to expand...

Jonty does NOT fully own Art; there are two others involved.  Otherwise, I too, agree with what you wrote.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 October 2019)

I did not realise that. I just knew that when we donated it was made clear that Jonty would own Art and would be giving him a home for life. We were not buying into a syndicate.


----------



## milliepops (9 October 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			We were not buying into a syndicate.
		
Click to expand...

no that was clear from the start. There were 2 very big donations as well as all the smaller ones so I would imagine those are the other official co-owners. 

Can't speak for anyone else but being included in the FB group has been a nice return on my tiny donation, especially during Jonty's recovery, it's been lovely to follow that and see him get back on his feet with Art.


----------



## ihatework (9 October 2019)

Yes Jonty went about it the right way, well the donation bit anyway. It for me was all very clear what the deal was and he has followed up on his promises - that bit was done very professionally and Iâ€™m glad he secured the horse (although didnâ€™t feel the need to donate myself)


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (9 October 2019)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...ted-eventer-loses-ride-four-top-horses-698179

Her story has made it into H and H today.


----------



## tristar (9 October 2019)

seems pretty heartless, she must feel devastated.


----------



## Fiona (9 October 2019)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...ted-eventer-loses-ride-four-top-horses-698179

Her story has made it into H and H today.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a retyping of the two original fb screenshots. Nothing new at all, no attempt to speak with either party. 

Fiona


----------

